

When Giles is Right, He's Right - aledalgrande
http://raganwald.posterous.com/while-giles-is-right-hes-right

======
thisduck
> To which, I add: The sulky, bratty Rails had a fourth thing it made fun of
> the Java old folks for: A culture built around the premise that the most
> important thing is to preventing developers from making mistakes.

But Rails has often tried to add security by default (SQL injections, XSS
attacks, etc). So perhaps this claim isn't that correct.

> Either rethink it from the ground up, or leave it alone.

Or, you know, fix the problem at hand.

